# SIM card registration



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

https://www.globe.com.ph/register-sim-card.html





Can be done now via globe webpage.


In January registration will be available in the GlobeOne app.


Hope I can do this from the USA.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just clicked on the link you provided out of curiosity. Must be overloaded as it won't even connect. I intend to wait anyway as there is a 180 day timeframe to comply. 

Fred


----------



## Jawny (24 d ago)

From what I read, the registration for foreigners requires proof of residence.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Jawny.
Not sure if you live here or a tourist like me but what I have been told/read is 6 months to register if a resident or only 3 months as a tourist, Not sure where I fit there as I'm on a visitor visa but have a 25 + 25 year lease with my name on the title that is encumbered and my name on the Barangay rates, ACR etc. Perhaps I will fall into the cracks as others will. I will register in the next month or 2 so I don't get slapped.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Jawny (24 d ago)

The registration process I read about has established that current in-use SIMs have to get registered within the next 180 days. Newly purchased SIMs will be processed at time of purchase. Foreign tourists will be allowed a thirty day use of their registered SIM. When registration expires the SIM is deactivated.

I didn’t read anywhere that there was some three month window. 

A foreigner with a long term visa will register but will use their ACR card as well as passport at time of registration.

I'm just guessing, but a tourist, even with a long term lease, may have to re-register every thirty days. Just a guess.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

You are correct Jawny, the little birdy that told me 3 months? I asked again just now and on reflection said yes 30 days, his bad.
As for re-registering every 30 days? Hope they do that online. had this number for 5 or 6 years so I guess I have to ply the game to keep the powers that be happy.
Hopefully this does stop spam but doubt it as they already have my number and if they also register can continue to send rubbish to me.
Said it some time earlier here or another thread that there are better things to worry about like the people living in the gutters.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Another redundant messy site to deal with and I've already given up after 10 minutes.

It does mention that Globe in this case will send me a message to register. But I also have a service contract with PLDT. 

Post paid? So it appears even if you have a land line and purchased the providers SIM or it's part of your contract/plan (PLDT) you'll have to register the SIM.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Register or no you will still get the spam txt msg's. Mark, I will simply let Ben do to miles.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

I’m a postpaid customer of globe and apparently they are doing it for me. Received this message the other day.


Hi! Starting December 27, 2022, the SIM Registration Act (SRA) will require all users of mobile devices to register their SIM as protection against SIM-aided criminal activity.

As a Globe Postpaid customer, you are already registered. We will get in touch with you should further information be required to align your registration details with the requirements of the law. 

To learn more about SRA, visit https://glbe.co/simregfaq

What is going to happen is on the deadline date millions of SIM cards will not be registered and the matter will end up at the senate or in court. The government will then extended the deadline and the process will continue on until.....?!


----------



## bbb56 (8 mo ago)

As a foreiger visiting as a tourist, you are also required to have a "Return ticket to country of origin or to another country indicating date and time of departure from the Philippines". I wonder how that will work for those renting a 48 hr ticket from sites like onwardticket.com. I suppose one could get a SIM card at the airport as soon as you arrive and register right there to be within the 48 hr window. But if you waited past that window, then it would no longer be valid. I guess you could rent another one after that for another 48 hrs that would be good for when you registered, but if they later asked for the ticket, it would be expired. You can actually pay a little more and get an onward ticket to extend out to 14 days.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bbb56 said:


> As a foreiger visiting as a tourist, you are also required to have a "Return ticket to country of origin or to another country indicating date and time of departure from the Philippines". I wonder how that will work for those renting a 48 hr ticket from sites like onwardticket.com. I suppose one could get a SIM card at the airport as soon as you arrive and register right there to be within the 48 hr window. But if you waited past that window, then it would no longer be valid. I guess you could rent another one after that for another 48 hrs that would be good for when you registered, but if they later asked for the ticket, it would be expired. You can actually pay a little more and get an onward ticket to extend out to 14 days.


Would a tourist buy a local SIM for the short time they will be in the Philippines, surely they would just use their roaming.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Very normal to buy a SIM in whatever country you are visiting. Why pay high roaming costs when you can get a local SIM.


----------



## bbb56 (8 mo ago)

Actually, I've never owned a cell phone before. I just bought one strictly for the Philippines. I really only want one to call a taxi, or Grab, or a hotel. I would have no need to surf the internet on my phone. What would be my best option for cell phone plans?


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Would a tourist buy a local SIM for the short time they will be in the Philippines, surely they would just use their roaming.


Depends on which country you are from. I know most US phone plans are for domestic usage only and the international roaming fees are probably costly. 
Same if you have a plan from the Philippines. Very expensive to use the roaming charges abroad. A few years ago we were in Singapore for a holiday and one of kids forgot to switch of their mobile data. Received a bill the following month for 12,000php.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

I just hate doing these things ,, official stuff like this ,, totally... I get a mental block and procrastination goes off the hook ,, pain pain pain ...


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh and BTW ,, after I posted here I went over and mentioned this to my house helper ,, she is pretty smart, and she advised me to wait for something more official from Globe etc., because those F/B links are or may be a "SCAM" ...


----------



## everlitobumatay (16 d ago)

Everlito Bumatay


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

everlitobumatay said:


> Everlito Bumatay


Welcome to the forum Ever.


----------



## Jawny (24 d ago)

I’d be curious if any members of the forum have done the registration. I’m particularly interested in the process of scanning documents for the approval. From what I’ve seen in YouTube videos, the process is fairly straightforward when done online. I am assuming that’s the only way to do the registration. The process seems to allow for the option to use an image in your files or take a photo of required documents. Anyone done the process yet?


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I have registered both my Dito and my Globe sims.
My 'civil status' is entered as foreign resident. (I have a 13A visa). This 'status' will dictate what docs they ask for.

You don't scan in your documents, you upload them.

I took pictures of my passport photo page, my ACR-1 card (back and front...as I used the back as proof of my address), and a picture of myself, holding my passport photo page up to the camera.
When taking photos of ACR cards, make sure the light is good, and flash turned OFF (because of the reflective shiny bits on the card) .

I put the pictures into a separate album on my phone, for easy access.

I then used my phone to access the website of the telecom company, and their registration page.

I used my phone to register. It doesn't have to be the phone with the sim you're registering, but a code will be sent to the phone that DOES contain the sim, before anything else can be progressed.

I did try to register on my laptop, but the site 'hung' after having completed only part of the registration.

Better to use your phone, I'd say.

Good luck !


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jawny said:


> I’d be curious if any members of the forum have done the registration. I’m particularly interested in the process of scanning documents for the approval. From what I’ve seen in YouTube videos, the process is fairly straightforward when done online. I am assuming that’s the only way to do the registration. The process seems to allow for the option to use an image in your files or take a photo of required documents. Anyone done the process yet?


I just figure to wait awhile and let things simmer down a bit, then go to the Globe center in SMCity which is only 4/5 Kms from where I live. I will bring my 'proof of who I am' documents with me, note that this is the same plastic pouch I take with me to immigration each time I visit there. My printer is broke & I don't have a scanner. Hopefully the registration can be accomplished that way, I will adjust accordingly.

Fred


----------



## Jawny (24 d ago)

Thank you graham. I was curious about the process itself. "The devil is in the details". Can I ask, when you took a picture of your passport, it was just the image page? Not the page with visa? 

very thoughtful to suggest using the phone. I wondered if the process could be continued with a laptop after getting the OTP. 

I’ve done the same by creating an album on my phone for use once I begin the process.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Jawny said:


> Thank you graham. I was curious about the process itself. "The devil is in the details". Can I ask, when you took a picture of your passport, it was just the image page? Not the page with visa?


Just the image page. I presume the (Permanent) ACR-1 automatically confirms visa status. 

(I had taken a photo of the visa stamp in my passport though, in case it was asked for).


----------



## Jawny (24 d ago)

fmartin_gila said:


> I just figure to wait awhile and let things simmer down a bit, then go to the Globe center in SMCity which is only 4/5 Kms from where I live. I will bring my 'proof of who I am' documents with me, note that this is the same plastic pouch I take with me to immigration each time I visit there. My printer is broke & I don't have a scanner. Hopefully the registration can be accomplished that way, I will adjust accordingly.
> 
> Fred


I don’t use android devices, but I’ve read that google drive has a scan feature. You could likely use that to store documents.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

On a visitor visa here so I will simply get the better half to register my number in his name or from what I've read I'll have to do it every 30 days, not going there.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Jawny said:


> I don’t use android devices, but I’ve read that google drive has a scan feature. You could likely use that to store documents.


Neither scanner nor printer needed...just a camera, and an easily accessible folder on your (or someone else's) device, in which to store the pictures.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My PLDT phone is an older style flip open phone, I hope I can register and if not I guess I could make a visit to PLDT.

The Smart phone, some come with built in scanner software and if not you can download scanner software and take pictures of your ID cards. This scanner application is so good that there's no need to buy a scanner like before.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Just to add (certainly for Globe) : Pics need to be less than 2mb, each one.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I registered my Globe SIM tonight, it went smoothly because I had already scanned all my IDs previously along with my passport.

-They want your full name address
-passport number
-ID with your photo and address
-Passport photo
-ACR card


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Well, I may end up unable to have a Sim card in the Philippines.

Globe wants an ACR card.

Globe does not know about SRRV
SRRV people are exempt from ACR
And probably can not get ACR


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Well, I may end up unable to have a Sim card in the Philippines.
> 
> Globe wants an ACR card.
> 
> ...


There's always the voluntary ACR card. I got around it by having the account in my wife's name.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Perhaps hurry on down and get one of those voluntary ACRs sorted, then still time to register your sim(s) within the time limit.  
(You might wait forever for Globe to get up to speed on SRRV facts. )


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Well, I am currently in USA, so can't try to get an ACR.
But I can see the possibility of BI refusing became I'm not supposed to. And then get in trouble over not showing up for the annual thing. I am exempt from every BI requirement. I only show PRA issued items at airport. Will probably cause a mess to be doing both systems.

Currently the only ID I have with a Philippines address is my SRRV ID card. Address is on the back side. I only get to upload 1 picture for showing address, and I don't think the backside of SRRV ID will be good enough.

On my next trip to Philippines I am planning to get DL. This will be good for proof of address.

I will try to register Sim card using passport and SRRV ID card, but I think once a globe employee looks at it, it will be rejected.

When I have to deal with difficult requirements of foreign governments (like Israel and Philippines) I just work on 1 requirement at a time, and eventually everything will get done.

For SIM card registration I do not see a path to success. If needed, I can live without a SIM. Or get a new tourist Sim card every month

I plan to get a GF. Use her cell phone. Get her driving lessons, and she will be my driver. Get her gun permit, and she will be my body guard. Get her flying lessons, and she will be my pilot...OK exaggerated. about a pilot.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

On my desktop computer
I scanned Passport, SRRV passport card at low 75 DPI resolution - into 1 JPG file.
I scanned SRRV ID Card, both sides at low 75 DPI resolution - into 1 JPG file.

I registered with Globe.
I provided SRRV card file for proof of address.
When asked for ACR card, I provided SRRV card file.

I expect a Globe employee to reject the SIM registration because I did not provide an ACR card.
I will see what happens.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Well, I am currently in USA, so can't try to get an ACR.
> But I can see the possibility of BI refusing became I'm not supposed to. And then get in trouble over not showing up for the annual thing. I am exempt from every BI requirement. I only show PRA issued items at airport. Will probably cause a mess to be doing both systems.
> 
> Currently the only ID I have with a Philippines address is my SRRV ID card. Address is on the back side. I only get to upload 1 picture for showing address, and I don't think the backside of SRRV ID will be good enough.
> ...


Howard the ACR in your case is requested by you and only good for one year.

You could get a Postal ID, and yes the driver's license could be beneficial.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> On my desktop computer
> I scanned Passport, SRRV passport card at low 75 DPI resolution - into 1 JPG file.
> I scanned SRRV ID Card, both sides at low 75 DPI resolution - into 1 JPG file.
> 
> ...


Howard, do they have under Visa's your SRRV?

I think you'll be okay because if you get through the registration it approves your SIM immediately.


----------



## Jawny (24 d ago)

The sms I got for my Smart sim reads…."We have successfully received your SIM registration for. Control number xxxxx. We will contact you by SMS or call should we need to further validate your submitted information.Another SMS will be sent to confirm your activation.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I just did the one for my SMART SIM, might get rejected. There is a page that requires you to enter either a School ID (if in school) or a DOLE ID (if employed), I obviously have neither so I uploaded my Phil Drivers License for a school ID. Wait and see.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Well, I am currently in USA, so can't try to get an ACR.
> But I can see the possibility of BI refusing became I'm not supposed to. And then get in trouble over not showing up for the annual thing. I am exempt from every BI requirement. I only show PRA issued items at airport. Will probably cause a mess to be doing both systems.
> 
> Currently the only ID I have with a Philippines address is my SRRV ID card. Address is on the back side. I only get to upload 1 picture for showing address, and I don't think the backside of SRRV ID will be good enough.
> ...


The gun will be useful for her filipino boyfriend to hold you up. The police are well aware of American 's getting gun permits for their girlfriend. It doesn't work.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I just used my passport picture.
I do not recall instructions to take a picture with my passport.

I have received text messages from globe about roaming charges, but no texts yet about SIM registration

Here in USA with globe Sim card, I need to set phone to 2G and turn roaming on, then phone connects to T-Mobile.

I get poor signal from T-Mobile, only works when upstairs. Sometimes does not work.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

The different telcos do have slightly different requirements...as far as docs and proofs go.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I thought the telcos had to follow government legislation/requirements regarding this new law but I'm not surprised as all people here interpret things at their own pace and understanding. Legislation included.
Ben Submitted the application 5 or 6 times in his PC and all rejected with no reason why. Now he is trying on his iPhone so stand by. Nope, no good on the phone either. I'm sure this legislation was pushed through very quickly and without decent consultation with all the telcos. If they did? Then obviously the telcos never thought about an overload in traffic on their computer systems and now? Failures.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Jawny (24 d ago)

I found that the process is slow, but does work. For example the pages are slow to load. One portion for those with immigration visas might encounter a glitch when it comes to loading documents. The system asks for documents which are not needed. It won’t allow the process to continue until a document is provided. I used my drivers license in lieu of what was required.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm sure their servers and data retention are well overloaded, inadequate system and as said no telcos thought of the ramifications of this new legislation and simply scrabble.
Ben is a Filipino national holding permanent residency in Oz, we have both had the same sim cards for over 5 years and it's a one at a time registration, he has to load one phone number at a time, can't do two numbers with the same telco together let alone one. He will have another go later today but he is certainly pissed off with a stupid system as am I.

As for succeeding with a drivers license? Ben tried that, tried Philhealth ID card, Passport and even facial scan with appropriate docs, all rejected,what a farce.

Welcome to the Philippines.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I'm sure their servers and data retention are well overloaded, inadequate system and as said no telcos thought of the ramifications of this new legislation and simply scrabble.
> Ben is a Filipino national holding permanent residency in Oz, we have both had the same sim cards for over 5 years and it's a one at a time registration, he has to load one phone number at a time, can't do two numbers with the same telco together let alone one. He will have another go later today but he is certainly pissed off with a stupid system as am I.
> 
> As for succeeding with a drivers license? Ben tried that, tried Philhealth ID card, Passport and even facial scan with appropriate docs, all rejected,what a farce.
> ...


Steve are you using a real scanning machine? If so that's the problem, you have to use your phone's scanner or utilize a scanner application.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a "real scanner" printer/fax machine, as said tried even on the phone and nada. Why am I surprised?
Nothing here is ever simple as you and readers well know especially when a bill is railroaded to the detriment of the citizens.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Jawny (24 d ago)

I used a trick to get my images to be smaller than the maximum size, 2MB. I used images for the most part, and sent them as an attachment to myself. When I sent them, as email, I’m given the option of what size to allow, and I chose a size suitable but still below 2MB size allowed.

This registration requirement is very similar to the many other country requirements. The Philippines is a late comer to the process. It has been debated in congress for a long while. At one time, it was considered to include having Facebook and such also registered in a similar fashion. The bill was passed without that provision. 

Many postpaid customers are basically already registered when they opened their post paid accounts.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And all others? Post paid it seems you don't get a look in, an antiquated system with little or no thought for these companies/telcos that need to implement and god help the starving people that are overlooked.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

